# My 180 l Tank



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, everyone, I'm Radu , from Romania Iasi, And this is my Tank
120 cm length 30 cm width 50 cm height =Made by me

*Aquarium bed*: 
20w termotronic with out controler, Not in Use
19,2 kg dennerle deponit mix profesional
2x fb1 plant substrat
10 kg quartz gravel.
Filtration: 
tetratec 1200
eheim surface skimmer

*light t5 54w: *
2x osram 865
1x osram 965
1xGieseman Aquaflora
8 H per day

*Fish: *
10 x Paracheirodon simulans
10 x Paracheirodon black
15 x Microrasboras Galaxy
15 x Paracheirodon inesi
3x Otto
2x Sae

co2 , Professional Kit, with controler. *Ph.controller Dennerle Evolution Deluxe*
ph 6.37

*fertilization:*
Dennerle:e15,v30,A1 dailly,Echinodorus tabs.Plantagold 7
Easylife profito 1 mll per day
PPS-classic 3 mll per day
- 59 grams sulfat of potasium (K2SO4)
- 65 grams azotat of potasium (KNO3)
- 6 grams monofosfat of potasium (KH2PO4)

Kh 10 Gh 12

*Evolution:*
1th day





*Today*


I hope You Like it, And I'm whaiting yours Advices


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

That's a very nice tank and plant growth. Maybe one day when you re-arrange plants you could try a less symmetric, off-center, or more triangular layout. That, and hide that Eheim-green skimmer behind plants, and it will be a winner...


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Thak's for your Post. well, monday I will change the plants, when i will do a wather change. 
I know that i have symmetri, but at the start I did't know this.
Monday I will fill the left corner with some blyxia in the middle, and I will try a carpet of urticularia graminifolia where the pogostemon is placed on the left. 
After this, a little of cutting.
The skimer is placed there, because I don;t have space on the back side of aquarium


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

great healthy plants. maybe a few spindly pieces of driftwood for hardscape and look into the golden ratio for plant placement.

cheers-K


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank's kyle3 for your opinion. But I didn't understand what this mean" look into the golden ratio for plant placement"


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

radu ..good job man .tank and plants looking good .i wish my 180 gallon will look like that when i done


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

kali said:


> radu ..good job man .tank and plants looking good .i wish my 180 gallon will look like that when i done


well, this is not the last form that I whanted to be. I still have a lot of work, but i'm waiting the plants to grow. I wish you good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Radu, this looks really nice. 

If I were making just one change, I would pull that very nice piece of driftwood forward a little, and move it to the right a bit. It would then match golden ratio.

Here is a link about the golden ratio.


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank You very Much ! 
I will study the golden ratio when I will finish my work.
Probably Monday It will be many changes


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

well , from this link http://my-aquatic-world.blogspot.com/2008/05/understand-golden-ratio-in-your-planted.html
Please delete, if is not allowed. This is what I understand.


It is Good? or Not .. :icon_roll

what 1 , and 2 means ?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Great tank! I love seeing people from other countries join the forum. :thumbsup:

Personally, i think your tank looks fantastic. I have never heard of the golden ratio, but i'm sure there's something important behind it lol.


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Great tank!


Thank You :fish:


AzFishKid said:


> I love seeing people from other countries join the forum. :thumbsup:


It's my pleasure that you accepted me.


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

2 hours ago : I hade listened to your advices and make this:


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

kali said:


> radu ..good job man .tank and plants looking good .i wish my 180 gallon will look like that when i done


I wish I had a 180 gallon tank :icon_cry:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Radu.U,

Your tank is so beautiful. You made it yourself? I wish we lived in the same town, I would ask you to make me a tank. I like how you moved the plants around. Very pleasing.

By the way, welcome to the planted tank!

Sara


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice! You did a great job.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice tank! My favorite was the next to last photo from your first post. What's in the bag? Adding more fish?


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

My tank is in the link in my signature


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank's wow, a lot of coments :thumbsup:. I will try to answer you all.



Vladdy said:


> I wish I had a 180 gallon tank


Patience, when you will have the space, you can make a biger tank. I started to with a 60 Liters tank , at the start.



sewingalot said:


> Radu.U,
> 
> Your tank is so beautiful. You made it yourself? I wish we lived in the same town, I would ask you to make me a tank. I like how you moved the plants around. Very pleasing.
> 
> ...


Yes Sara, it's home made. it's not so hard to make an aquarium, try to speak with your, (father-boyfrend-husband) and fiind a mean, which deals with windows, maybe he can help you.
Well I don't know where WV is... 
I'm glad that you like haw I moved the plants, And thank's for your invite




dindin said:


> Very nice! You did a great job.


Thank's , well by your help, changed to this




cah925 said:


> Very nice tank! My favorite was the next to last photo from your first post. What's in the bag? Adding more fish?


Thank's/That photo that you like, it's a highly symmetrical arrangement, and it doesen't look like the nature. Also i still love symetri, but the golden lines are better to the all Eyes.
In the bags, are 10 sae an 3 Oto. Yes I know , now I have 12 sae, this is a very big number, but i'm testing haw they fill togheter.
and in the others bags, are the remaining plants in addition,after trimming.



Vladdy said:


> My tank is in the link in my signature


You still have a lot of work, if you wach my 1th picture in the jurnal, you will see that are prety a like with your tank 

I still have to do something with that eustralis in the left.
And I will ad some plants like: urticularia graminifolie in the left front. Ludw Cuba it will be replaced with ammania senegalensis, and I will add in the middle back a Micranthemum umbrosum. But for now I'm whaiting the plants..


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice Radu U. your tank is very nice.


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank's, I wll add some more pic made today

po4 1.5ppm
no3 20+
Ph 6.4
Kh 7
Gh 6
Temp:27-28


pictures









By saw86, shot with COOLPIX P60 at 2009-06-04








By saw86, shot with COOLPIX P60 at 2009-06-04








By saw86, shot with COOLPIX P60 at 2009-06-04








By saw86, shot with COOLPIX P60 at 2009-06-04


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Fe 0.3
Kh 5 
Gh 5
po4 1.6
no3 10









By saw86, shot with COOLPIX P60 at 2009-06-11









By saw86, shot with COOLPIX P60 at 2009-06-11


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I like the blyxa "hill". Very interesting.
What is that tall red/pink plant on the far right?


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

Rotala Machandra + 1 Ammania


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

coming along great it looks like your plants grow so fast


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

whoa thanks for the evolution pics. it's nice to see things grow.


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks great! A personal opinion would be to move the blyxa hill back a bit or trim it. It is casting a dark shadow on the front of the glass and detracting from the overall beauty.


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]:bounce:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks AMAZINGGGGGGGGGG.

Just absolutely mind blowing. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Radu.U (Apr 15, 2009)

the end


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

Radu.U said:


> the end


 
I hope not! I am hooked on watching your beautiful tank evolve! Please keep the updates coming when you can.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. I think I'll go cry now.


----------

